# DVD-Brenner Problem



## Giovanni (8. März 2007)

Hallo alle zusammen,

ich weiß nicht ob das genau hier rein passt, aber ich denke mal schon,
ich hab mir seit einigen Wochen ein DVD brenner unter den nagel gerissen 
von meiner Tante bekommen.

So ich hab ihn eingebaut wie normal halt, war froh endlich mal so ein schreiß brenner zu haben und dann kommt der hammer, der Hardware-Manager sieht den Brenner als DVD-/CD-Romlaufwerk... hat die richtigen Treiber geladen.

Aber irgendwie, wenn ich eine DVD-Brenne macht er das auch ohne zu meckern, aber ich kann die DVD dann nicht abspielen, der pc hängt sich dann auf, oder ließt sie erst garnicht.

Was ist bitte los? ich hab so 5 DVD-Rohlinge kaputt gemacht, und wie ihr wisst sind DVD-Rohlinge nicht wirklich die billigsten Datenträger.

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen bei meinem Problem, ich will endlich meine Festplatte entlasten aber wenn der DVD-Brenner nicht richtig geht, kann ich das vergessen.

Zu informationen meines Brenners ist ein LG - GSA - 4163B
im GeräteManager zeigt er an: HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GSA-4163B
im Arbeitsplatz heißt er DVD-RAM-Laufwerk

So hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.
Danke im vorraus 
Grüße
Giovanni


----------



## melmager (12. März 2007)

Da du nix andres gesagt hast tippe ich mal auf ein XP System.

XP kann von Haus aus nur Cds brenne keine DVD dazu braucht es ein Brennprogramm (Nero)

Da du ein Brenner hast der DVD-RAM kannst du entsprechende Medien
einsetzen  - bei einem entsprechenden Treiber kannst du ein DVD-RAM Medium wie eine Festplatte nutzen


----------

